

HackerChat.co – A private Slack chat for the HN community - gianluka
http://hackerchat.co

======
gianluka
Hey guys.

I was just wondering why this thread got deleted.

I was trying to make an useful service for the community, where we could try
to exchange opinions and give feedback... like we did on designerchat.co.

I was thinking infact IRC was too 20th century, old and outdated... and way
too messy. Slack is pretty awesome compared to it, with many more functions
and native apps :)

That being said, be nice... or else :)

~~~
minimaxir
If it was deleted, resubmitting it is not a valid action.

It was most likely deleted (IMO) because you ask for an email upfront for an
invite without showing the service.

~~~
gianluka
366 people are now in the team, and they could comment this post telling it's
awesome chatting people with common interests :)

------
arcameron
You might also try out [https://chat.echoplex.us](https://chat.echoplex.us) ~

